# Banvel in New Orchard Grass



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Interesting thing happened to me this fall. Redid an orchard grass field, actually it started as mixed grass. Sprayed it with Gly Aug 2 and again Sept 4. Planted it on Sept 7 or 8. Got a flush of garlic in it. When wondering why the second Gly app did not wipe it out it occurred to me that the pattern I was seeing with the garlic was where I did not spray with Cimarron PLus in spring. Coop truck ran out in this field. So I guess where it was sprayed I arrested the garlic, where not sprayed, garlic.

Now if I spray with Banvel in early spring, will that hurt the new orchard grass or should I wait until after first cutting and use Cimarron again to clean up winter annuals?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I can generally get garlic with Roundup.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> I can generally get garlic with Roundup.


Yeah,me too. Not sure if it had emerged when the second spraying was done. All the horse nettle that was there died. Can't use it now do to new OG stand.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

How bad is the garlic? Enough to decrease the OG coverage in the new stand? Seems to me that's the question you're asking. Is the stand loss to the garlic more or less than possible impacts to the Banvel now?

I've had Dicamba put yellow streaks in my new Timothy fields. Didn't kill the grass but slowed it down, certainly.

If the garlic is bad enough, you just might be doing both applications - this Fall and next Spring after mowing.


----------

